# Gummy board - good idea or not?



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

HI, we are newbies and have seen a great 2005 Autosleeper Clubman in immaculate condition, only 6k miles on the clock. However :? , it has what I am informed is a gummy board which appears to be a bit of fascia board stuck onto the body with mastic which is intended to fill in the gap between the body of the van and the Fiamma awning. And it looks very amateurish. 
I can see that the curved shape of the top of the monocoque means there may be a gap where the rain could come in when the awning is out so I guess it's a good idea but it looks 'orrible!
Is this a problem for all monocoques? I have to admit in what seems like hundreds of Autosleepers I have seen, I haven't seen this before. 
Is there not a more professional solution than bunging a bit of plastic board plasters with mastic. And will it come off without damaging the body?!
What do others think? Advice appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Elsie

Don't let that put you off until you have had advice from the experts.

Email Barbara [email protected] with a query for the attention of Charles Trevelyan. You should get a pretty prompt reply, though I know Mondays can be a bit busy for them.

Great vehicle and only 6K.   

Regards

Zeb


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Fiamma do a purpose made strip to fill the gap you are describing. There are (I think) three different profiles available. The stuff can be bought by the metre, and it just slides in. Most of the dealers stock it. I got mine from Todds

Rick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi elsiekay

We have an AS Executive so much the same as your van.... and we have an awning too. When we first had the van i thought I would try to fill that gap but in fact never got around to it :roll: Interestingly we use our awning as much as a rain porch ( wound out a little with the legs in the side wall retainers) and the gap has never been a problem... the roof has a built in gutter just above where the awning is attached and most of the rain from the roof goes off the back of the van. Thjere is also a small gutter over the doorway to protect that...so no problem there.

I guess if you were using a safari room ( sides and front added to the awning) ..it may be more of a problem.

As to whether you will be able to remove it and the messy mastic... the body is very tough... it is GRP and will withstand a lot of abuse and come up shining with a little gentle rubbing down ( cut) and a polish.


mike


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

*Gummy board*

Thanks very much everyone, for your really prompt replies. I have done a bit of Googling and found Fiamma Rain Guard, a rubber guard thingy which slots into the awning (Thanks Rick). I think this will look much better as it is purpose made rather than bodged. Just hope the old one will come off now. :roll: 
Thanks again!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Gummy board*



elsiekay said:


> I have done a bit of Googling and found Fiamma Rain Guard, a rubber guard thingy which slots into the awning (Thanks Rick). I think this will look much better as it is purpose made rather than bodged. Just hope the old one will come off now. :roll:
> Thanks again!


Hi

Just make sure it is big enough to fill the gap... the mounting for the awnings on the autosleeper monocoques do vary depending on age and model ..on mine the gap is just too wide for one of those rubbery infills .....but as my awning is an Omnistore and yours is a fiamm a you may be Ok...just thought you should check before spending the dosh.

Mike


----------

